# pic of my 3 year old dog



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

not a bad lookin lil dog .


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks..I try my best to keep her looking great!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

She's cute. Post up some puppy pics.


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

my pics are two big and am not sure how to resize them..


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Cute dog, but she looks so sad and unconformable with all the milk she is holding. I bet she'll be happy when the pups are weaned up:


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

stephc said:


> my pics are two big and am not sure how to resize them..


Email them to me and I will resize them and send them back to you

[email protected]

Deb


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice lookin dog! How many pups?


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

bgblok68 said:


> Nice lookin dog! How many pups?


Thanks! she had 8 pups two died so theres 6 puppies left.Two females and 4 males


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> Email them to me and I will resize them and send them back to you
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Deb


hi,i sent the picture.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

just look at those big brown eyes!! what a doll!!


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

hell no they wont go said:


> just look at those big brown eyes!! what a doll!!


She really is!! thanks


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

1 week old


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I see you got the photos good. 

they are adorable 

Deb


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

geisthexe said:


> I see you got the photos good.
> 
> they are adorable
> 
> Deb


thanks to you!:thumbsup: thank you they really are, i wish i could keep all of them..


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

They are adorable 

Patch of Luck with them


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

adorable pups! the build and markings of momma look alot like my youngest pup. How many litters has momma had? Health tests and bloodline? I call my little one "pork chop" She knows she's in trouble when I call her Indi or Indigo lol.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

they are all cuties!! i'm glad they resemble mom, she is beautiful!! good luck in finding them good homes!!!:cheers:


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

NEELA said:


> adorable pups! the build and markings of momma look alot like my youngest pup. How many litters has momma had? Health tests and bloodline? I call my little one "pork chop" She knows she's in trouble when I call her Indi or Indigo lol.


Hi there,This is her second and last litter.They go through so much stress when their in labor, so no more babies for her.Shes 100% Razors Edge.What do you mean by health test? vet visits?......


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

stephc said:


> Hi there,This is her second and last litter.They go through so much stress when their in labor, so no more babies for her.Shes 100% Razors Edge.What do you mean by health test? vet visits?......


By health tests I am talking for the sire and dam. Vet visit...eh kinda... I was wondering if you take your dams to the vet to get an all over health check to make sure she's ready and able to have babies, as well as if have their hips tested by OFA or PennHipp, and do you screen for Brucellosis before breeding? Oh yeah, who's yo babies daddy lol?

We used to breed collies so i definately understand about the stress for momma.

The 100% RE is probably why i see so much of indi in your girl lol because Indi is too. What's your dams name? I'm in love with her because i can see what pork chop will look like when she matures.


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

NEELA said:


> By health tests I am talking for the sire and dam. Vet visit...eh kinda... I was wondering if you take your dams to the vet to get an all over health check to make sure she's ready and able to have babies, as well as if have their hips tested by OFA or PennHipp, and do you screen for Brucellosis before breeding? Oh yeah, who's yo babies daddy lol?
> 
> We used to breed collies so i definately understand about the stress for momma.
> 
> The 100% RE is probably why i see so much of indi in your girl lol because Indi is too. What's your dams name? I'm in love with her because i can see what pork chop will look like when she matures.


I've never took her to the vet before breeding but i take her after to make sure everything's o.k. and to give her vitamins shot's.If i would of have enough knowledges i definitely would have taken her...The babie's daddy is a 100% gottyline


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Awww! I want one. I wish I could get one! I dont have that kind of money though!  One day I will get a little puppy or I'll just get more rescue babies! lol


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

maggiesmommie said:


> Awww! I want one. I wish I could get one! I dont have that kind of money though!  One day I will get a little puppy or I'll just get more rescue babies! lol


I think that is the best thing someone could do and open the doors of your home and heart.:angel: I really love your prayer!!!


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

maggiesmommie said:


> Awww! I want one. I wish I could get one! I dont have that kind of money though!  One day I will get a little puppy or I'll just get more rescue babies! lol


I just notice your definition for BSL, lol...bullshit laws..lmao:clap:


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks...I love the prayer too! Both of my dogs are rescues. Our shelter calls everytime they get a pit usually, theres one there I want but he has trust issues with male humans. His old owner use to beat him and yell at him. Hes too cute!

Do you have yahoo messanger?


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

maggiesmommie said:


> Thanks...I love the prayer too! Both of my dogs are rescues. Our shelter calls everytime they get a pit usually, theres one there I want but he has trust issues with male humans. His old owner use to beat him and yell at him. Hes too cute!
> 
> Do you have yahoo messanger?


oh man that is soo sad to hear.it breaks my heart when i hear things like that..its just like your prayer says "I cannot speak, or I would tell you..."well i wish you the best of luck with that doggie
i have aim


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Well if you want to chat send me a message on AIM bpkbabygirl2008


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

My doggy before the pups..my two babies


----------



## The Diesel (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow, thats a pretty hardcore leash. That would be considered a weapon in my parts.


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

The Diesel said:


> Wow, thats a pretty hardcore leash. That would be considered a weapon in my parts.


damm i didnt even think of that..why would u be thinking like that?...ummmm


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: Nice pics! After seeing so many puppy pics today I got a feeling I'm gonna be lookin' for another pup real soon.


----------

